# When will FreeBSD 14 be released as a stable version?



## mhakan (Dec 7, 2021)

When will FreeBSD 14 be officially released?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2021)

Some time in 2024 I believe. Why do you need 14? A lot of new features are MFC'ed to 13-STABLE. So they'll be included in the next minor release from 13. And that'll probably be released some time in June/July 2022.


----------



## mhakan (Dec 7, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Some time in 2024 I believe. Why do you need 14? A lot of new features are MFC'ed to 13-STABLE. So they'll be included in the next minor release from 13. And that'll probably be released some time in June/July 2022.



The reason I'm curious about FreeBSD 14 is because of the new features that can be added to the Kernel. But do you know the roadmap of FreeBSD? Features to add?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2021)

Technology Roadmap | FreeBSD Foundation
					

Much like any other organization navigating the future during very uncertain times, the FreeBSD Foundation team spent the last year increasingly focused on how best to support its mission and goal - how best to support the FreeBSD Project. We held strategy sessions with the Foundation Board and...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				




Reading the quarterly status reports can be enlightening too.








						FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report 3rd Quarter 2021
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 17, 2021)

FreeBSD 14.0 planning
					

… Do you have an idea when version 14.0 will be available?   14.0-RELEASE some time in 2023, I guess.  https://github.com/bsdjhb/devsummit/blob/main/14.0/planning.md  June 2021 FreeBSD Developer Summit: 14 0 Planning - YouTube




					forums.freebsd.org
				






mhakan said:


> roadmap











						Technology Roadmap
					

https://freebsdfoundation.org/blog/technology-roadmap/  Enjoy.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

